# Partir a loiça



## celiazp

¿Está bien escrito?

Sé qué quiere decir pero no encuentro la mejor opción en español.

No me sirve la traducción literal.

Es más jerga juvenil. La película, concretamente, es del ambiente del surf y un chico quiere decir que en un campeonato estás deseando salir al agua para mostrar tus cualidades y *partir a loiça.*

Obrigada,
Celia


----------



## Naticruz

celiazp said:


> ¿Está bien escrito?
> Obrigada,
> Celia


Louça ou loiça. Por aqui pode-se escrever de ambas as maneiras
Cumprimentos


----------



## willy2008

celiazp said:


> ¿Está bien escrito?
> 
> Sé qué quiere decir pero no encuentro la mejor opción en español.
> 
> No me sirve la traducción literal.
> 
> Es más jerga juvenil. La película, concretamente, es del ambiente del surf y un chico quiere decir que en un campeonato estás deseando salir al agua para mostrar tus cualidades y *partir a loiça.*
> 
> Obrigada,
> Celia


 Podría ser romper o gastar la tabla


----------



## Mangato

Yo diría  

Salir al agua, para mostrar  tus cualidades y *arrasar.*  Y aquí donde vivo, dicen los jóvenes con el mismo sentido  *rachar,* aunque creo que esta palabra es un préstamo del gallego. En el DRAE figura como regionalismo.


----------



## joaosilva

Con el sentido de "partir a loiça/louça", por lo menos en España, se usa el verbo *liar + la* (El DRAE no lo recoge)
*¡Vamos a liarla!* "Vamos partir a loiça (toda)!"

Saludos


----------



## CarlitosMS

Otra buena opción sería "partir la pana", como en el título de la canción del dúo Estopa que salió en el año 2001 llamada "Partiendo la pana".


----------



## gato radioso

CarlitosMS said:


> Otra buena opción sería "partir la pana", como en el título de la canción del dúo Estopa que salió en el año 2001 llamada "Partiendo la pana".


----------



## pfaa09

Expressão (informal) bastante usada em Portugal.
Partir a loiça / louça é exibir-se a alto nível, arrasar seja no que for. Desporto, música, dança, etc...
Partir a loiça ou partir a loiça toda (ainda mais enfatizado).
_O Jogador X entrou e partiu a loiça toda._ (fez uma grande exibição).


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil: _arrasar, detonar, botar pra quebrar_. 

Talvez este "botar pra quebrar" tenha alguma relação, ainda que distante, com "partir a louça".


----------



## gato radioso

No entanto, esse "partir a louça" soa mais lógico que o nosso "partir la pana".
É verdade que é o que todos dizemos, mais nunca lhe achei muito sentido.
De facto não sei se faria algum sentido em português:
"Romper a côtelé (ou corduroy como creio que também dizem lá)"


----------



## Vanda

Sim, ''botar pra quebrar'' foi a primeira coisa que veio instantaneamente a minha cabeça.


----------



## zema

Por acá puede ser sencillamente "_romperla_".


----------



## Carfer

O sentido que eu sempre vi atribuído a '_partir a loiça (toda)' _não é o de '_arrasar/ fazer uma grande exibição_', acima sugerido (não querendo, com isto, dizer que não possa ser também esse o sentido, mas apenas que lhe vi sempre atribuído outro), e sim o de revelar/pôr a descoberto/ factos que era inconveniente revelar. Tem parentesco semântico com '_pôr tudo em pratos limpos_', que significa revelar toda a verdade, esclarecer tudo o que há para esclarecer, com a particularidade de que em '_partir a loiça toda_' se quer significar que houve um desentendimento entre pessoas que tinham algo a esconder e uma delas, no intuito de deixar mal outra ou outras, resolve revelar os factos ('_partir a loiça'_) que até então, por conveniência mútua, tinham sido mantidos ocultos ou secretos.


----------



## gato radioso

Nesse caso, diríamos:
Tirar de la manta.


----------



## patriota

Carfer said:


> com a particularidade de que em '_partir a loiça toda_' se quer significar que houve um desentendimento entre pessoas que tinham algo a esconder e uma delas, no intuito de deixar mal outra ou outras, resolve revelar os factos ('_partir a loiça'_) que até então, por conveniência mútua, tinham sido mantidos ocultos ou secretos.


Essa explicação me lembrou da expressão "_lavar a roupa suja_". Às vezes, essa lavada lava a alma; noutras, leva a um leva-leva de causar livor.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Nesse caso, diríamos:
> Tirar de la manta.


A semelhança deste vosso com o nosso '_pintar a manta_' é aparente e ilusória. '_Pintar a manta_' é '_fazer trinta por uma linha_', fazer diabruras e trapalhadas em série, divertir-se à grande.


patriota said:


> Essa explicação me lembrou da expressão "_lavar a roupa suja_". Às vezes, essa lavada lava a alma; noutras, leva a um leva-leva de causar livor.


Há um fundo comum a todas essas expressões, naturalmente.


----------



## englishmania

O Carfer tem razão nos significados que referiu, que podemos encontrar no dicionário Priberam.

*



			partir a louça (toda)
		
Click to expand...

*


> • [Portugal, Informal]  Protestar de modo exaltado; fazer um escândalo.
> • [Portugal, Informal]  Revelar segredos.




No entanto, as expressões acabam por ganhar novos sentidos ou alterar o sentido inicial. Na frase em apreço, penso que a ideia de "arrasar", como já disseram, é o significado mais adequado.


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Na frase em apreço, penso que a ideia de "arrasar", como já disseram, é o significado mais adequado.



Inteiramente de acordo. Só estava a dizer que não é esse o significado a que estou acostumado.


----------

